# LOST: 6 IKs Stolen from our warehouse



## dao211 (Jul 17, 2010)

On the night of July 14, 6 yellow Aire Outfitter inflatable kayaks were stolen from the Canyon Voyages warehouse in Moab, UT. _Bad Karma will surely follow those who took them_. If there is anyone out there who has information on this crime, please contact the Grand County Sheriff's office, 435-259-8115. Thanks for your help.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Will keep an eye out. Was the company logo on these boats? 

How many are tandems and how many are singles?


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

If you've never been to CV before, I can attest that the staff is awesome and super friendly. Especially Don, the owner. Makes this story even more of a bummer.

Makes me wish karma was real. Since it's not, if you come across the stolen boats, feel free to donate a complimentary knuckle sandwich to the douche(s) that stole the boats. If they're so broke that they have to steal boats, they're probably hungry too...


----------



## edd23 (Sep 28, 2008)

FYI -- 4 tandems and 2 singles, with the CV logo very boldly printed on each. Don and Denise deserve MUCH better than to be treated like this.


----------

